# Clean Eating???



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Im trying to lose weight, and I have decided to cut out most if not all processed foods. Ive been doing this for a week now. I have ofically elimated sodas. No more for me!! Tea is next, im only drinking 3 liters or more of water a day. I also only have been eating mostly fresh veggies and fruit. Lean meat for my dinner. Does carbs count in the veggies and fruits on this diet. Im also trying to do this as a lifestyle change. I have become more aware of how much chemicals are in our foods and it is scary. It is probaly the reaon so many people today have health problems and cancer is on the rise.

So i was wondering if anyone eats clean or tried it and had any sucess with weight loss.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracilee said:


> Im trying to lose weight, and I have decided to cut out most if not all processed foods. Ive been doing this for a week now. I have ofically elimated sodas. No more for me!! Tea is next, im only drinking 3 liters or more of water a day. I also only have been eating mostly fresh veggies and fruit. Lean meat for my dinner. Does carbs count in the veggies and fruits on this diet. Im also trying to do this as a lifestyle change. I have become more aware of how much chemicals are in our foods and it is scary. It is probaly the reaon so many people today have health problems and cancer is on the rise.
> 
> So i was wondering if anyone eats clean or tried it and had any sucess with weight loss.


Yes and yes! We eat nothing processed. No artificial sweetners or other chemicals. All food is freshly prepared.

Carbs and calories will always count. We do not consume simple carbs at all. Zero in on the complex carbs.

I have always said if people would eat like they are already a diabetic (type2), they would be slim, trim and very healthy.

This is a good topic; I hope others give their 2¢ worth!


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

So what are simple carbs and what are complex carbs??

Sorry brian fog due to no sugar and no caffeine. Lol.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I also try to consume only 1000 to 1350 caliores a day but have no idea on the carb intake.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracilee said:


> So what are simple carbs and what are complex carbs??
> 
> Sorry brian fog due to no sugar and no caffeine. Lol.


Simple carbs are usually refined products. Here is a really good link.

http://www.fitday.com/fitness-articles/nutrition/carbs/simple-vs-complex-carbohydrates.html

To lose weight, pay strict attention to portions. We do have a food scale and we do use measuring utensils. After a while; you learn to be able to "eyeball" it.


----------



## funnyfarm (Sep 2, 2012)

It is a lifestyle change for sure...we eat this way all the time and so for us is it just our way of life. But for you, since you are new to this, my advice would be to take it slow...read everything, look up recipes and such and get excited about the change. Try not to over focus on the nutritional aspects on it right away (trust me it is all there in a good way)....just get accustomed to preparing fresh foods daily and then learn to have fun with it and tweak it out in time. In the meantime you are off to a great start! You will love it in the end and look back at what you were eating with disgust and horror, lol.:tongue0013:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Tracilee said:


> I have become more aware of how much chemicals are in our foods and it is scary. It is probaly the reaon so many people today have health problems and cancer is on the rise.


I agree. It's so easy to be lazy and buy/eat the bad stuff! (And I'm one of those lazy people.) All those chemicals are bad for the environment and bad for us.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

It is defientaly a lifestyle change. But one im happy to make. I had to cut back on the whold foods i was eating because im not really use to eating so good, i think i have to let my body get use to this. I actually got sick from all the fiber. lol.

But im still weddling out the processed food. My six year old daughter is not liking this at all....


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> I have always said if people would eat like they are already a diabetic (type2), they would be slim, trim and very healthy.


You are so smart! I never thought of it this way. Thanks!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

As a diabetic I can tell you that eating like a diabetic is different than eating to lose weight. Do it GRADUALLY.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

In general, I eat fairly clean, but I spent a month eating no sugar, no dairy, no wheat, nothing processed, no alcohol. I lost a couple of pounds, nothing major. Then my thyroid went loopy and I dropped 7 pounds overnight. The moral of my story is that diet is big but if you're also hypothyroid, the numbers may not budge for awhile,

Thinking long term, it'll put you on the way to healthier, happier, higher energy life. It might not help the scale move in the next month or three...so don't weigh yourself too often. Also, I really recommend finding a lot of support-- a health coach, a nutritionist, friends and family who also commit to these changes (and can send you recipe ideas or better yet, bring you the appropriate snack or meal!).

Good luck and congratulations on making such a positive change.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you!!! It isn't an easy thing to do but I'm sticking with it!!! Everyday I add something new and take away something that is processed. I love it. I have a cleaner filling inside, but am having to go slow due to fiber overload. I plan on sticking with this....if I lose weight that is great. And if I don't at least I know Tue foods that are going in it are good for it!!!!!


----------

